# [DLL] Fehler in msdart.dll ?



## Sebastian Thalhammer (24. Januar 2004)

hi.

Ich musste MS VC++ neu installieren und habe mir vorher das SP1 für Windows XP installiert. Nun funktioniert das installieren nicht mehr.

Der Fehler lautet: "Der Prozedureinsprungspunkt "_GetIUMS@4" wurde in der DLL
MSDART.DLL nicht gefunden.


Anscheinend liegt das Problem bei dem SP aber ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden. Geht es irgendwem vielleicht genauso (oder ähnlich) ?


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (24. Januar 2004)

Problem gelöst. Für alle die es wissen wollen: 

Durch das Service Pack für XP wurde die Datei falsch benannt und sollte eigentlich msdart32.dll heissen. Die richtige msdart.dll befindet sich irgendwo in einem der Visual C++ Verzeichnisse.


----------



## klamed (13. Mai 2004)

*Problemlösung _GETIUMS@4*

habe im Outlook nach  Deinstallierung von Works das gleiche Problem! Eine Änderung der DLL von MSDART.dll in MSDART32.dll brachte keine Lösung!
Wie hast du das Problem in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## Michael Schimek (8. Juni 2004)

Hat jemand von euch dieses Problem jetzt schon gelöst? 

Reicht es wirklich, wenn die Datei umbenannt wird?


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (8. Juni 2004)

Bei mir hat es so funktioniert. Ich weiss aber nicht mehr ob ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt SP1 schon installiert hatte. 

Falls sich eine msdart.dll in einem der Setupverzeichnisse der VC++ befindet, ersetze diese Datei anstelle der im Windowsordner. Vielleicht geht es dann.

Ansonsten eine Weile durch googlen!


----------

